# Royal Wine Chalice and Goblet



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

Is Indian Rosewood wine goblet will be most preferred in Royal Wedding all over the world or Burma teak wood. Give me suggestion.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I see one good turn deserves another .. good job.


----------



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

You can have a range this varieties with wood type at http://www.mahadevwood.com/wood-goblet-design/


----------

